# Synthetic Vitamin B6 Can Be Toxic



## Naturelover (Jul 28, 2012)

Our bodies cannot process synthetic vitamin B6 the way it can natural B6. Many multi-vitamins contain more than the recommended amounts of B6 and they contain synthetic B6. This can lead to a toxic build up of synthetic B6 in the body and cause problems with the nerveous system.

When the neurologist was trying to confirm the suspected diagnosis of RSD, he ran blood work and discovered I had vitamin B6 toxcicity and told me to stop taking my multi-vitamin. It took six months or more for my body to rid itself of the offending synthetic vitamin B6. Because of this, I now only take the individual vitamins I need and not a multi-vitamin. The FDA does not regulate multi-vitamins so the manufacture can put whatever vitmins and minerals in them as well as what ever amount of each they want to. Scary. Then the manufacturers resort to commercialism to convince both the public and medical field how good they are for us, when in reality, the multi-vitamins are most likely making many children and adults sick.


----------



## David (Jul 28, 2012)

Aye, excess B6 can be quite problematic.  I didn't realize it would take so long to get out of your system though, that's crazy!  Taking this one step further, there's a lot of data out there showing that folic acid (also known as vitamin B9, the synthetic form of folate) is toxic as well.  Not only is this in every multi vitamin, b complex, etc but we also fortify many foods with it as well.  

I'm researching and working on a writeup on this which I hope to release next week sometime.

I feel we should treat vitamins and minerals as medication and be very careful what and how we supplement.  We should never do it blindly, only if we're tested and show deficiency.  If you're deficient in folate and need to supplement folic acid because you can't get it from diet, that's one thing.  But it shouldn't be done blindly.


----------



## Naturelover (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info on folic acid. I was unaware that it is B9 and can also be toxic. I look forward to reading about your research findings.


----------



## Annabelle21 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, I have Vitamin B6 toxicity... funny how you think it is this or that and it turns out to be a vitamin doing all the damage, I have small fibre peripheral neuropathy now, thank you Vitamin B6... Be aware, very aware.


----------



## D Bergy (Aug 3, 2012)

Wouldn't the solution be to use whole food vitamins, instead of synthetic isolates, and analogs?

From what I am reading here, it is not B6 in its natural form that is the problem, but the synthetic version.

Dan


----------



## Annabelle21 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, Yes, eating it is fine in food, but eating it in multi vitamins is for some people not so fine.  I was not having a huge dose, but apparently it built up in my body and i ended up with peripheral neuropathy, it is still unclear if there are other factors in play, crohns can give you peripheral neuropathy apparently, is there nothing it cant give you?  So if you are on multi vitamins to be healthy, make sure that Vitamin B6 is not a huge part of those vitamin boosts.


----------



## Naturelover (Aug 4, 2012)

Linda, 
How long have you had the peripheral neuropathy? I still have peripheral neuropathy. I don't know if it's due to my rsd or what. Supposedly the damage is supposed to resolve after six months or so of not taking the offending B6 vitamin. Soooo, either that is incorrect information or we both have other conditions causing the peripheral neuropathy.


----------



## Annabelle21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I have had it badly since May, I probably had it earlier, but because I take Humira I thought it was that or I was wearing new shoes or ?  I have stopped taking the B6, I am praying that I improve, but on websites I cannot find anyone who says they have got better yet.  I understand from the neurologist that peripheral neuropathy is linked to crohns disease, how I am not sure, but it is.  I dont have diabetes for instance, tested for everything and scans and MRI''s etc no sign of anything.  Would you like to keep in touch?  

I am i feel embarrassed to say it, but i am alternating between hope and terrible depression over this, I feel i somehow brought it on myself though I was not taking a huge dose.  I did read on another site that you can get this B6 problem if you have sluggish kidneys or adrenal glands, my adrenal glands shut down in 2002 for about 6 months following a terrible reaction to entocort/budesinide. I have read a lot now, like potato makes the burning worse etc etc.  I would love to hear more about what has happened with you.  I am supposed to probably go back on the humira, I have been off it for 2 months and on pred.  I am scared, the humira and i were not a happy mix.  But it kept my crohns under control. Linda


----------



## Naturelover (Aug 6, 2012)

Linda,

Yes! By all means, let's keep in touch. 

I'm having terrible IBS (BS) pains right now. I took my Hyoscyamine (Hope it works) that my new pcp doc gave me. I have an appt. with her today. She's awesome. She has basically been addressing one health issue at a time with me. I saw her upon my neurologist's recommendation and I love her. Not only is she cheerful, she's knowledgeable. I trust her very much. She accepts that my body and symptoms don't follow the text books and treats me accordingly.

Previously I went to a medical office with lots of doc's like the one I'm going to now. Big difference is I get to see the same PCP doc the majority of the time at this office so I now have the consistancy of care I so desperately need and she really knows me. The previous doc's office would not let me see the same doc every time. Plus, they no longer give out receipts for your visit and payment.

I was diagnosed w/IBS (BS) right after high school. I got tired of docs saying it's all in my head so stopped going to doc visits. 

Once I was diagnosed with RSD, I've seen so many doc's my head is spinning. LOL! Some have been plain mean and nasty. I fired them right away. Will never go back to see them again.

I take Cymbalta for my peripheral neuropathy. Neurontin (Otherwise known as Morontin) just made me depressed, tired, sluggish etc. It got so bad that I couldn't even remember to eat correctly for my blood surgar and it got out of control. I don't have diabetes. The doc's think my blood sugar level goes up and then drops real fast. Even when my blood sugar is 90, my body can be reacting as if my blood sugar is below 70. Weird.


----------



## Naturelover (Aug 7, 2012)

Linda,

Have you had any OT for your periphial neuropathy? My OT gave me a  surgeons brush and taught me a brushing and pressure technique that really helps. I'll have to see if I can rustle it up and if you PM me your address I can mail it to you. To bad you're not in the U.S. We could phone one another.
I also use foam tubes around my silverware, pens and pencils. Paraffin baths help as well. I do them on my hands, feet and elbows. I found a nice one at a thrift store. I pray for what I need and eventually the Lord provides it.  I put drops of Lavendar essence oil in the paraffin bath to help calm the sympathetic nervous system. Stay away from pine or citrus scents. They heighten the sympathetic nervous system. Chamomile essence oil is also good but it is very expensive here. I even had to change how I wash the dishes. My nerve pain was so bad that at one point, I couldn't even take a shower without the water pounding on me hurting. Heat is my friend and cold is my enemy. I live under my electric blanket throw. It gets hotter than a regular electric blanket. I have both an electric mattress pad and electric blanket as well as the electric blanket throw on my bed. During the winter I have all three turned on. Heat helps my blood clot pain, nerve pain as well as my vascular insuffiency pain.

This past Sept. I flared so bad that I couldn't even touch a slice of bread without it hurting. I wasn't even able to type on the computer. Horrors! It took a lot of work to get where I am now. I still flare. Still have to use the brushing techinque. The cymbalta helps with the nerve pain and so does tramadol but neither eliminates all the nerve pain. I take tramadol everynight to help me sleep. I have stronger pain meds for when I need them, but since they cause constipation and I already have a serious issue with constipation, I try not to take them and usually end up just suffering. My doc had to convince me to accept something stronger than tramodal. She wanted me to have pain meds in the home so when I needed them I would have them. She did the right thing. 

Don't be embarressed to say anything. I too blame myself for what has happened to me. I blame myself for the RSD. If I hadn't been running.... If I had let the kids go by themselves... If... The best thing you can do for yourself is to quit blaming yourself. You,re not at fault for your periphial neuropothy any more than I am to blame for mine. You are not at fault for having crohn's any more than I am at fault for having my undiagnosed GI issues or RSD. 

The best thing you can do is have hope. There is hope. Most people think an OT is for someone who has had a major injury to their hand. OT's help with that and so much more. They help you learn how to function in daily living with where you are currently at. Another example of how an OT can help is what she did for both my daughter and I. She got seating for my daughter so she can sit comforably to play the piano, sit in a chair or car etc. Due to me having to strain to do absolutly any bowel movement I have pain and damage to my sacrum and the muscles etc. around it. She helped provide me with something to sit on as well as what I can do for the pain.

What I'm telling you so far is merely a drop in the bucket as to what I'm going through and what treatments have been working for me and what hasn't.

The nerve pain in my fingers is getting to be a bit much right now. I think my fingers are telling me to stop typing now.

My hope is that this will be helpful to you and not overwhelm you. You may need to re-read this a few times for everything to sink in. There is still so much more to talk about.

Linda, have hope. Learn to laugh and smile again. Learn to function as the new you. It will take time so hang in there. I'm here for you. Surround yourself with people and doctors that know how to smile and laugh. It's contagious!

Blessings and prayers,
Glori


----------



## skjk3318 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Naturelover (Aug 8, 2012)

Linda, 

I was re-reading this thread this morn and a thought came to me. Since we both had existing conditions before being diagnosed with vitamin B6 toxicity and both our existing conditions can cause peripheral neuropathy, it's hard to say which one we are suffering from still. Is it our existing condition or the B6 toxicity? In other words, which came first, the chicken or the egg? We will never know the answer to this question. 

The best thing we can do now is figure out what works for us to reduce pain and the odd sensory issues brought on by the condition. We need to set new goals, find new hobbies and sometimes even new friends. Not everyone can comprehend how much we are suffering nor why we can no longer do various activities or functions. We look great! So how could there possibly be anything wrong with us? I hear that all the time. 

It's amazing how warped our society is. People think that when you loose weight it's just wonderful. They are clueless that it is due to a medical condition and we are not trying to loose weight. That we wished we were full of energy etc... I think I posted a picture of me taken in March of this year and a picture of me taken last week. What a difference. I had lost so much weight due to my dehydration issues etc. I got so many compliments it was unreal. I had one person tell me I needed to stop loosing weight. Seriously!? Like I was trying to loose weight. Gee-sh!

Oh, by the way, I'm a cat lover too. I have three of them. They are all rescued cats. I've got my kitty laying right next to me right now. She practically lives in my room. I have her litter box and food in my bathroom. The other two cats are brothers and like to bully her. They are not allowed in my room. She is long haired and they are short haired. Both the boy cats have the same mother; don't know if they have the same father. LOL! My cat, Mrs. Liz was the runt of the litter barn cat. She's adorable and quite the cuddle bug. Unfortunately because she has the long hair, she gets ear mites and ear infections a lot. The ear infections cause her to barf. She's really quite good at it. Hence the nickname, Barf Kitty.The worst thing is when she barfs on my bed in the middle of the night. Uck! She's usually somewhere near my head when she barfs during the night. Lovely sound to be awakened by NOT!


----------



## Annabelle21 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have two russian blues, and one of them has ear issues, i am obsessed with their ears, and loving them and adoring them and everything else about them, i also have an insane schnautzer and i love her too...


----------



## Susan2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Somebody previously recommended a brand of Vit D that had few additatives - and now I've lost the note that I made of it. It was available in the US and online to the rest of us. Any ideas of what it might have been?


----------



## David (Aug 8, 2012)

Susan2 said:


> It was available in the US and online to the rest of us. Any ideas of what it might have been?


Maybe this one?


----------



## Susan2 (Aug 8, 2012)

That was it. Thanks, David.


----------



## johnsonin (Aug 12, 2017)

i am 45 years old male.
I experience following symptoms after taking vitamin B complex supplement.
1.	Tingling all over the body
2.	Twitching all over the body predominantly legs stomach back right-side
3.	  Shocking sensation in body
4.	Crawling sensation mainly in scalp and sometime on other part of body.
5.	Numbness in foot and hands. In the night both hand feeling numb.
6.	Insomnia, anxiety, stress
7.	Sharp pinning/needling sensation in body,pain
8.	Burning sensation upper shoulder 
9.	Buzzing in the thigh
I was taking Neurobion (Merck )containing Vitamin -B1 100MG, Vitamin B6- 200MG ,Vitamin B12-200MCG
I took one tablet each day for nearly 40 days. Without knowing these tablets are poisoning me each single day. I experienced symptoms on 25th day but I was thinking thease are not due to vitamin supplement. On the supplement pack it was written these  tablets are good for back pain ,nerve tingling and prickling, Good Nerves health etc. I was so fool to look at this information and taking till 40th day.
At last  I consulted neurology doctor he has advised me to do following blood test.
1.	Calcium
2.	Magnesieum
3.	CK/CPK

All above test are normal. Then nerve conduction test and EMG also normal.
Finally doctor concluded I have binign fesuculation  . he advised it comes and goes. Just ignore and asked me see psychologist.

I was desperate and suffering all above mentioned symptoms. I searched in internet for possible cause and in some website it was mentioned heavy metal toxicity is the one of the cause of twitching and tingling in body. I gone to private lab and ordered heavy metal toxicity test for nickel, arsenic, mercury, led, zinc etc 
All above heavy metal toxicity reports came normal.

Finally I ordered all vitamin  B complex panel blood test and my vitamin b-6 level was found 212 ng/Ml (normal range is 8.7-27.2)  nearly 7 times high than normal range.

I stopped the vitamin B supplement. Today 35th th day and I have still have moderate symptoms in the body but the magnitude of the symptoms have been  reduced to some extent.. I have no idea how much damage these vitamins have done and how long it takes to recover. now I am very careful with my diet now avoiding B6 rich food.  Noticed whenever I eat B rich food my symptoms will increases . I eat meat.fish chicken  which has rich B6 and started numbness in foot hand and mild tingling. Burning in arms.it is very difficult to completely avoid B6 rich food.

In coming days I will keep update my progress of recovery.

It is too late for me to realize dangers of vitamin supplements…
missing my lovely food Banana , avacado meat & fish...

Please share your experience of recovery . I do Sauna to sweat and 40 minutes walking etc


----------



## rossco1 (Aug 18, 2017)

johnsonin said:


> i am 45 years old male.
> I experience following symptoms after taking vitamin B complex supplement.
> 1.	Tingling all over the body
> 2.	Twitching all over the body predominantly legs stomach back right-side
> ...


Sorry to hear this,

I think something similar has happened to me after taking very high doses of vitamin b complexes for 2 days.  I took about 65 mg of vitamin b6 for 2 or 3 days in a row, but with a magnitude of other vitamin b complexes.  I was wondering how you are doing? Are your symptoms improving daily? How is the anxiety?

I trust you are well.

Kind regards,
Rossco


----------



## karriman (Feb 15, 2018)

rossco1 said:


> Sorry to hear this,
> 
> I think something similar has happened to me after taking very high doses of vitamin b complexes for 2 days.  I took about 65 mg of vitamin b6 for 2 or 3 days in a row, but with a magnitude of other vitamin b complexes.  I was wondering how you are doing? Are your symptoms improving daily? How is the anxiety?
> 
> ...


Hey Rossco

I see you never received a response from johnsonin. Have you gotten better? if so how and how long did it take?

Best,
Ed


----------

